# Wired2Fish Holi-Palooza Giveaway!



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!

Another amazing giveaway from our friends and Tinboat sponsor *Wired2Fish!* *THIS is the one to win!*

It’s that time again with the Holiday Season upon us for our annual Holi-polooza Giveaway at Wired2fish. This year 1 lucky Wired2fish reader will be winning a sack of tackle bigger than Santa can carry!

Included in this years package is:

* St.Croix Mojo Bass Rod – MBC70MHF
Mustang MIT life jacket
Ono’s Sunglasses
Strike King Hat
Ranger T Shirt
Bassaholics Lifewear T-Shirt – Addicted Trophy Hunter in XL
Spiderwire Stealth – 40lb 
Vicious Elite Fluorocarbon – 14 lb 
Strike King KVD 1.5 
Strike King Series 3XD
Smithwick Rogue
Rapala Shad Rap
Eco Pro Roll Tide Rig
Strike King Pro Series Spinnerbait
Live Target Frog
Spro Bronzeye Poppin Frog
Rapala Rattlin Rap
Terminator T3 Spinnerbait
Bomber Deep Diving Squarebill
Booyah Pad Crasher Frog
Livingston Pro Sizzle
Livingston Pro Sizzle Jr
Livingston Squarebill
Rapala Scatter Rap
Strike King Red Eye Shad Lipless Crankbait
Rapala DT14
Strike King Rage Craw
3 Packs-Zoom Speed Craws 
Zoom Ol Monster Worms
Zoom Fork Tail Worms
Booyah Buzz Bait
Wired2Fish Rod Gloves
Bandit Squarebill Crankbait
Yum Money Craws
Bandit 200 Crankbait
TriggerX Big Moe Baits
Rapala Clackin Rap
VMC Treble Hooks
VMC Worm Hooks
Plano CDS Tackle Box
Bill Dance Plug Knocker
Heddon Chuggin Spook
Sunline Reaction FC - 12 lb
2-Storm Wiggle Wart
Rapala Husky Jerk
Berkley Havoc Devils Spear
Berkley Havoc Grass Hog
2-Snag Proof Perfect Frogs
Storm Wild Eye
Sufix Elite
Sufix 832
Rapala Pliers
Spro McStick
Mustad KVD Trebles-3 paks
Wired2fish Hat and Visor
Lucas package consisting of: Slick Mist, Reel Oil, Upper Cylinder Lubricant, Safeguard Ethanol Treatment.
AND, just in case that’s not enough tackle…..A $50 Tackle Warehouse Gift Card!*

This giveaway ends Christmas Day. Winner announced on December 26th. One entry per per person please. Good luck!

Click the link below for your chance to win Santa's entire sack full of tackle. 1 winner takes it all! 

https://www.wired2fish.com/2013-wired2fish-holipalooza-giveaway/


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2013)

Just imagine…... :lol:


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 11, 2013)

But no motor. I want a motor LOL 

SANTA!!!! I've been good!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336294#p336294 said:


> Jim » Today, 05:06[/url]"]Just imagine…... :lol:




Hmmmmmmmmm......

Holy Crap....now that I've imagined....this IS EPIC!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 26, 2013)

LUCKY MUTHA

Who knows him?

From wired2fish site.....

This is our largest giveaway to date…and the winner is:

Jake Parsley, Minneapolis, MN


----------

